# Condominium and Baja California beachfront



## TextoMex (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello all, I've been to Mexico several times but never lived there. I'm not retirement age but I won't need a job. I meet all financial requirements for entry, living, and staying in Mexico. Clean FBI check. I'm in the VA medical/dental system for 100% but willing to use local if feasible. No major medical issues. I go to the VA 4-6 times a year. My relocation date is unknown but still down the road a way's. I'm just familiarizing myself with the areas.

I had Panama, Costa Rica, Belize, Puerto Rico, USVI, Hawaii and Mexico's east side on the radar but Baja California seem's to make the most sense. Weather, economics, safety and location played the largest part in my decision.

I want to eventually buy a 2 -3 bedroom condominium with Pacific view, on the beach. I pretty much would like to be in San Diego south. in an area that is not secluded. My rental budget will be up to $1,700 usd / month. I also realize there are “restricted zone" regulations when buying. Bar hopping and fine dining are not important. A nice, clean beach is preferable.

Now the "Million Dollar Question", what would be something within maybe 2 hours or so to cross the into the US with a SENTRI pass or similar in my automobile? Playas de Tijuana to Ensenada? Muchas gracias, Dan


----------



## drewjones (Aug 15, 2016)

There is a building of condos on a semi private beach in ensenada. Next time I go down there, Ill get in touch with the managers.


----------



## TextoMex (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi drewjones, I've seen that your in Playas de Tijuana, how is it up there? Does the cost of living or anything seem to change in that distance between Playas de Tijuana and Ensenada. I definitely want to be around some people. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

drewjones said:


> There is a building of condos on a semi private beach in Ensenada.


Drew, I was under the impression all beaches in Mexico were public, what do you mean by semi private? Just curious.....

By the way I know your brother, Dow Jones...........


----------

